# Yamaha ATV dealers



## jeardley (Jun 5, 2017)

I plan on buying a new 4-wheeler before hunting season gets started and wanted to see if yall had anywhere to recommend. I'm settled on going with a Yamaha and the ma & pop dealership I bought my first four wheeler from years ago is no longer around. I live in NW GA and don't mind traveling a couple hours to a reputable dealer. Thanks for any input.


----------



## 660griz (Jun 5, 2017)

The best I have used so far. 
Abernathy's in Tennessee. Saved me about $3000 on a new Yamaha SxS.

D&H Cycle in Cullman, AL. Saved me thousands on a new Yamaha FJR but, they do sell ATVs.


----------



## jeardley (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks griz, I'll check them out.


----------



## transfixer (Jun 5, 2017)

Unless you have your heart set on a new one,  there are deals to be found on CL from time to time, especially this time of year.  The new ones are getting a might bit too complicated and technical for my liking, all the electronics and improvements usually translate in to more things to tear up, and more cost to fix.


----------



## jeardley (Jun 6, 2017)

I'm set on a new one, paying off the wife's car next month so it my turn for a new toy. I want the base model Yamaha Kodiak for the reasons you mentioned. It doesn't come with all the extra electronics that I don't have a use for.


----------



## 660griz (Jun 6, 2017)

jeardley said:


> I'm set on a new one, paying off the wife's car next month so it my turn for a new toy. I want the base model Yamaha Kodiak for the reasons you mentioned. It doesn't come with all the extra electronics that I don't have a use for.



I was hesitant to get one with all the bells and whistles. Now, I will never own another without power steering.


----------



## TJay (Jun 6, 2017)

Big No. 1 Yamaha in Birmingham is where I purchase my Wolverine.


----------



## shotgun (Jun 6, 2017)

Look up the dealer in Estill SC. He ix one of the top dealers in the Southeast. Jinks I think is the name.


----------



## 660griz (Jun 6, 2017)

TJay said:


> Big No. 1 Yamaha in Birmingham is where I purchase my Wolverine.



I love my Wolverine.


----------



## jeardley (Jun 6, 2017)

Thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## TJay (Jun 7, 2017)

660griz said:


> I love my Wolverine.



I really like mine too. I need a winch and maybe a tire upgrade and I'm set!


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 8, 2017)

Buy local and save yourself any headaches. I shopped out of state NW Ga for months before I finally bought last month. I bought at Kirks Cycle in Dalton ( Rubicon 500)  but just almost bought at Yamaha of Dalton....Those folks at Yamaha of Dalton were great
too! They had the price and everything...just went to the Honda instead. I kept my business local and saved money and got the local service.


----------



## 660griz (Jun 9, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> Buy local and save yourself any headaches. I shopped out of state NW Ga for months before I finally bought last month. I bought at Kirks Cycle in Dalton ( Rubicon 500)  but just almost bought at Yamaha of Dalton....Those folks at Yamaha of Dalton were great
> too! They had the price and everything...just went to the Honda instead. I kept my business local and saved money and got the local service.



I bought in Tennessee and get local service. Saved $3000 over Yamaha of Dalton prices.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jun 9, 2017)

660griz said:


> I bought in Tennessee and get local service. Saved $3000 over Yamaha of Dalton prices.



Just curious, but did you give your local dealer a chance to match the out of state price?


----------



## 95g atl (Jun 18, 2017)

Backlasher82 said:


> Just curious, but did you give your local dealer a chance to match the out of state price?



Personally, I don't even waste my time w/local smaller volume dealers with price matching.  Same w/cars.  Why wouldn't they give you a good deal to begin with?  Are they out to make thousands more $$$$$........?

I can tell the OP, not to deal with the yamaha dealer in LAWRENCEVILLE GA.  They don't negotiate on their stuff.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jun 18, 2017)

95g atl said:


> Personally, I don't even waste my time w/local smaller volume dealers with price matching.  Same w/cars.  Why wouldn't they give you a good deal to begin with?  Are they out to make thousands more $$$$$........?
> 
> I can tell the OP, not to deal with the yamaha dealer in LAWRENCEVILLE GA.  They don't negotiate on their stuff.



I would at least give the local dealer the opportunity to match the price. If they can't, or won't, match it you haven't lost anything and you gave them a chance.

 If they match it you save driving time and money, plus your money stays local and it's nice having a local dealer if you need warranty or repair work. 

Not saying you should pay thousands more just to buy local, just that you should give them a chance.


----------



## 95g atl (Jun 19, 2017)

Backlasher82 said:


> I would at least give the local dealer the opportunity to match the price. If they can't, or won't, match it you haven't lost anything and you gave them a chance.
> 
> If they match it you save driving time and money, plus your money stays local and it's nice having a local dealer if you need warranty or repair work.
> 
> Not saying you should pay thousands more just to buy local, just that you should give them a chance.



it is a very valid point.
based on my experience, the local dealer that is 1000's higher will make excuses on why they can't match it or even come close.  They will bash on other dealers and such.
this is just based on my experience. 
Your results will vary.


----------



## 660griz (Jun 20, 2017)

Backlasher82 said:


> Just curious, but did you give your local dealer a chance to match the out of state price?



Of course I did. They don't even have to match it. Just come close.
None would come off MSRP.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jun 20, 2017)

660griz said:


> Of course I did. They don't even have to match it. Just come close.
> None would come off MSRP.



All you can do is give them a chance at your business, it's their fault if they don't take it.


----------



## jeardley (Jul 25, 2017)

I picked up my 4 wheeler today. Ended up going to easy living yamaha in Rome. They were great folks and good to deal with. They gave me a good price up front. I couldve saved a few hundred bucks going elsewhere but chose them since they are close to the house. Glad I did.


----------



## Bobby Jackson (Jul 25, 2017)

jeardley said:


> I picked up my 4 wheeler today. Ended up going to easy living yamaha in Rome. They were great folks and good to deal with. They gave me a good price up front. I couldve saved a few hundred bucks going elsewhere but chose them since they are close to the house. Glad I did.



Easy living in Rome really are good people..cant count how many purchases I have made over the years there from Adrian..


----------



## Katalee (Jul 25, 2017)

Please do not even consider Extreme Power Sports in Columbus. The largest ripoff in ATV's. 33.00 for a factory air filter for a 99' bear tracker. Had to have one today, no choice. Not the employees fault, crappy owner.


----------

